# Bushytail Time



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Had a real nice squirrel hunt this morning, shot three nice fox squirrel with the .22 rifle. This was my third time in the woods this season, shot one a previous time, then got skunked another time.

Got them butchered and soaking in salt water. Will either fry them up and make gravy with mashed taters and some garden veggies, or debone and make a squirrel pot pie. Decisions, decisions .....

Pretty good sport this time of year when most of the leaves are still on. Makes it tough to spot them and I always try to get a head shot.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll vote for the gravy and taters.
When I am feeling sporting I use my 10/22; when I am feeling hungry I use my 870.


----------



## Illinois Sucks (Aug 20, 2019)

Squirrel hunting is one of my favorites whether I get anything or not.
Just like sitting with my back against a tree and sitting in the woods.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like to cut mine up wrap the parts with bacon and bake.
But about any way they are fixed they are good.

We have to wait 8 more days for the season to open here. Lots of acorns falling and hickory nuts also. 
I agree just takeing a seat in the woods leaning againest a tree is an enjoyable time and if you fit a nap in even better.

 Al


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I used to keep a couple of feeder buckets out with corn and black oil sunflower seed.....use a pvc Male adapter at the bottom.....they reach in and get what they want....
I did this to get em concentrated on the ground for young tree dogs to discover and start treeing on their own......however early in the morning you could set quiet and be selective about what you take.....6-8 you g greys were easy.....leave the tough ole reds and bigger greys for the pups to chase....


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Good to hear out getting groceries. Our small game season here in Minnesota won't start till the 14th and runs through 29 February. Cottontail rabbit and gray and fox squirrel.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sept 15th thru March 31 2020

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sept 1 to Jan 31, 2020 here. Haven't been hunting yet. I prefer to do it when it's a bit cooler. 

I'm craving squirrel stuffing. Pressure cook, debone and shred/chop meat, add to a package of stuffing mix along with some diced onions and a handful of mushrooms.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*"Pressure cook, debone and shred/chop meat, add to a package of stuffing mix along with some diced onions and a handful of mushrooms."*

Oh that sounds so good. What kind of shroons? 

Six more days of waiting here. Really looking for ward to opening day.

 Al


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have never ate Squirrel but i'd like to try it


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Like slightly greasy chicken wings. Don’t tear up the kitchen to cook just one.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Morels would be best, but portabellas work and are available at the grocery store.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok wondered if you used common grocery store shroons or some of ther more specialones like shataka.


4 more days.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I haven't been able to go shroon hunting for several years. I look for the morels in the spring but haven't found any for quite a while. No choice but to settle for grocery store stuff.

If I get around to it I want to grow some of those straw mushrooms like they used to have in Chinese food. I love those little fungis. Can't even find them in a can anymore.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I see a lot of wild fungis but have a healty fear of eatting them. I also question any internet pictures of eatable shroons.

3 more days, A sunday. Perfect.

 Al


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Puffballs are good as long as they are white inside. Giant puffballs are really good dipped in egg, then cornmeal and deep fried. I haven't had those since I was a teenager. I would love to get hold of some spore so I could seed my woods. A dish of fried giant puffballs would go wonderfully well with squirrel stuffing!

I've got a couple squirrel burying nuts in my flower pots but 90*F plus temps are just too hot for cleaning the little pests. Too many fleas and ticks on them still. A few years back I brought fleas in the house with some warm weather squirrels. Not an experience I'm willing to repeat.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not that hot around here yet. Just getting into thre 70F here.

Giant puff balls I have had here before and I just slice them and dip in egg and fry.
same with Chicken.

I clean my game out behind the pole barn in a little room where I can hang deer and coyotes. Cleaning a squirrel is so quick and easy to do to but I would not want any fleas and ticks broght in the house. Have a freezer in the grarage where I can throw my cloths if I think I may have picked up either.

Tomorrow, have a date to shoot clays in the morning but afternoon squirrels beware.

 Al


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

It will be another month or so, before I go after those " Tree Rats." I use nothing but pellet rifles for hunting small game.


----------



## bowslinger (Aug 4, 2007)

Love squirrel hunting Sept 1st is when season opens here been after them since open day


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just might do some hunting this month. I've got some burying walnuts in my potted plants. I hate it when they do that. A few fleas is nothing compared to dead plants and potted walnut trees.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Supposed to have a cold snap here this coming week. Time to limber up the rifles and pistol.

Guy who's lawn I mow gave me a couple hundred 22 Mag rounds, some others work in the pistol but not the rifle with the mag.

 Al


----------

